# Charplaner aktualisierung



## Flakke (15. August 2008)

Ich habe um verschiedene Builds auszuprobieren meinen "Flakke" auf 2 slots gespeichert und wollte nun waffen und talente ändern und hin und her switchen um zu testen was das für unterschiede macht..

Dumm nur das die Talente scheinbar nciht aktualisiert werden..

In der praxis sieht das so aus:

(zur erinnerung:
Schwert-Flakke ist auf slot1
Dolch-Flakke auf slot2)

ich ändere also die skillung von slot2
speicher brav ab und lade slot1...

soweit so gut..

Lade ich nun aber wieder slot2 wuden die Talente nicht gespeichert...

Ich habe das mehrmals ausprobiert...

Nun wollte ich mein prob grad schonmal posten und zwischendurch nochmal kontrollieren ob ich nicht was "verpeilt" habe..
Ich lade den charplaner also neu.. und BÄMM hat er doch die beiden verschiedenen builds gespeichert..

Sowas nervt..

Was mache ich Falsch?


----------



## Mortico (19. August 2008)

hi ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kann dir leider dazu nix sagen will aber den thread bissi pushen und hätte da auchn problem :> 
ich weis auch nich ob ich hier richtig bin, wollte aber keinen neuen thread aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein problem heist enchant : +15 def rating auf brust :> fehlt bei den verzauberungen .. und würd mich freun wenns mal überarbeitet wird bzw aktualisiert :>

hoff ich bin jetzt keinem aufm schlipps getreten oder sonstiges 
und hoffe auch dass der TE hilfe bekommt

liebste grüße

Mortico


----------

